# Brammo Shifts Gears, 2012 Brammo Engage



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

Brammo decides to put a six-speed transmission on their latest model, the Engage. Interesting. I believe they are the first major manufacturer to do this since Tesla abandoned their two-speed gearbox.

http://www.cycleworld.com/motorcycle_news/first_looks_articles/11q2/brammo_shifts_gears_-_first_look


----------



## Yabert (Feb 7, 2010)

Wow this bike looked really nice.

I hope the transmission is not there only to help have a good performance out of the ultra small motor!
Someting like: you can have more than 500 lbs-ft at wheel...Wow!....., but the motor don't produce more than 15Kw peak!.

It's will be interesting to have the spec about power and torque from this motor.


----------



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

Interesting engineering concept, you gain a few advantages in terms of reduced motor load but you have the PIA of shifting gears.
Big plus is the bike looks HOT not like their first effort....blerk


----------

